# Budget Brake Suggestions for MK6 GTI



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Hey everyone hope you all had a great holiday. :biggrinsanta:

As my GTI is coming close to 32K miles, I can feel the brakes getting mushy & weak. I was wondering what are my option on a budget. I would love a BBK but 2-3K isn't what I'm looking to spend ATM also I don't track my car. 

I want something different than OEM, I've heard good things about Adams rotors and Hawk HP Pads also Power slot rotors. Any recommendations is great. Drilled, Slotted, does zinc finish do anything, etc? Give me all you got. 

:beer:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

The stock brakes should last a lot longer than 32K. Have you ever flushed the fluid? That will probably solve your mushy problem, but not your "need" to throw money at the car. 

Your rotors are fine. Upgrade the pads if you want. Holes, slots and zinc do nothing for you.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

shankys_14 said:


> Hey everyone hope you all had a great holiday. :biggrinsanta:
> 
> As my GTI is coming close to 32K miles, I can feel the brakes getting mushy & weak. I was wondering what are my option on a budget. I would love a BBK but 2-3K isn't what I'm looking to spend ATM also I don't track my car.
> 
> ...


One possibility would be for you to add 345 X 26, 2 piece Brake Kit from SPM (Steve Perry Motorsport). They
are reduced now from $545 to $400 (with shipping included). They include Goodrich Stainless Steel Brake 
Lines in the kit, and you can then add HPS Front Performance Brake Pads (HB543F.760) from E-bay for about
$100. You also may want to add the TyrolSport Caliper Bushings to your existing calipers since they due add
additional rigidity over the 'mushy' OEM ones. Don't forget to completely change your brake fluid if it hasn't
been done for 2 years. Moisture builds up between 6 - 8% each year in the fluid and does affect braking. 
Motul has a 5.1 fluid that is rated excellent for 'spirited' daily driving but the VW OEM fluid is also acceptable.
Just make sure all the old fluid has been replaced. I believe BMW has two color fluids that they offer, one in
yellow and the other in blue. Switching between these color fluids makes it easy to see when all the old fluid
has been flushed out (via the change in color) and there's no guess work as to whether all your fluid becomes
new.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Elwood said:


> The stock brakes should last a lot longer than 32K. Have you ever flushed the fluid? That will probably solve your mushy problem, but not your "need" to throw money at the car.
> 
> Your rotors are fine. Upgrade the pads if you want. Holes, slots and zinc do nothing for you.


Just got it flushed at 30k, this is my first Manual Car so I was granny shifting not double clutching like I should. :laugh: I also drive it hard. 

I like to look of slotted. :facepalm:



ridgemanron said:


> One possibility would be for you to add 345 X 26, 2 piece Brake Kit from SPM (Steve Perry Motorsport). They
> are reduced now from $545 to $400 (with shipping included). They include Goodrich Stainless Steel Brake
> Lines in the kit, and you can then add HPS Front Performance Brake Pads (HB543F.760) from E-bay for about
> $100. You also may want to add the TyrolSport Caliper Bushings to your existing calipers since they due add
> ...


Thank man I'll look into it. :beer:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

shankys_14 said:


> Just got it flushed at 30k...


If your brakes are mushy, then they did a piss poor job of flushing the system. Take it back.


----------

